# Why is my guppy so bloated? :(



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a 5.5 gallon tank with four male guppies in it, fully cycled with weekly 50% water changes. Three of the four guppies seem to be buddies. They can usually be found together, playing. The fourth seems to be a loner and always has been excluded from the trio for whatever reason.

My guppies are fed once a day with NLS small fish formula. They gobble it up and I've never had any issues with bloating or even pudginess. The guppies are always a uniform size because none of them out-compete any others for food, not even the loner.

Today I got home from work and didn't see my blue guppy (the loner) right away. I worried he might have jumped into the filter, so I stared at the tank until he swam into view. I was surprised by how BIG he was! The other three guppies are all the same size still, well-fed but in no way pudgy. This guy... he's very large. I would call him bloated, even, and I can't understand why. I haven't even fed them yet today! Can anyone help me out? He has such long fins, there's no way I got a female, right? :-?









Sorry, couldn't get another good image. They're fast lil suckers.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, a couple better images. He's worrying me a lot... he's just hanging out by the heater, not moving...


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Can ANYONE help me??


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If I knew anything at all about guppies... >.<


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't know much about guppies, but I found this from a year ago, and someone was having the same problem. 

http://www.myaquariumclub.com/my-gu...ture-any-idea-what-it-could-...-11828917.html

I would say to fast him a few days(this helped with my friends male guppy) and give him a piece of a blanched pea, skinned.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Is the guppy okay? And yes, he is a male. It's possible to get females with longer fins than that, but one of his fins is pointed instead of being round, which means he is a male. He just looks possibly a bit bloated, just not feeding him for a few days should clear up the problem. and be on the alert it he starts hovering near the surface, or by the filter intake. That's often a bad sign with my guppies(Well, it used to until all but the one I want to feed to my angelfish anyway died overnight) and you should be on major alert then. I don't know enough to help you if he starts doing that though.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

He passed away several days ago. I'm still not sure what was wrong with him, but whatever it was, he couldn't survive it. I do appreciate the concern, though.


----------

